# CRC Errors but only on specific PC?



## skinnyq (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have in my possession a HD103UJ hard disk and for some reason I'm getting a lot of CRC errors when extracting rars, installing games and so on.
These errors do not seem to appear on another system.
I have formatted my PC 2 times now, ran MEMTEST for 10 hours and found nothing, ran ESTOOL to test the drives and it passed every test.
I don't know what could be wrong!


----------



## richjordan255 (Feb 22, 2010)

are you installing games from a hard drive or a dvd


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 22, 2010)

Is the drive making any loud clicking.  Just asking, because looking thru Newegg's reviews by customer who purchased the drives, there seems to be a higher than usual failure rate for them.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

the drive could be faulty, or the power supply could be feeding it bad voltage.

hell, have you tried replacing the SATA cable yet?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 22, 2010)

Try this to read smart info.


----------



## skinnyq (Feb 22, 2010)

Everything is okay according to DiskCheckup, I attached the detailed log.
The drive doesn't seem to make any loud clicking, I mean you can hear it when its working but I don't think its unusual, and yes I tried to switch SATA cables but that didn't help.
Could a temperature of 31c be too much? In the other PC, it was 26C, is that significant?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 22, 2010)

skinnyq said:


> Everything is okay according to DiskCheckup, I attached the detailed log.
> The drive doesn't seem to make any loud clicking, I mean you can hear it when its working but I don't think its unusual, and yes I tried to switch SATA cables but that didn't help.
> Could a temperature of 31c be too much? In the other PC, it was 26C, is that significant?



Your temps are great. 26c is perfect. I see some Write error counts but that's not uncommon. It doesn't seem to be the drive at fault.

Have you ran the manufactures testing utilities on it?

I dont see any firmware updates for it that may have addressed any issues. Here is the utilities page.
http://www.samsung.com/baltic/consu...ia_cd=05043000&model_cd=HD103UJ&menu=download

As far as RAR CRC errors, that doesnt necessarily mean a bad harddrive. Test your RAM and verify the RAR file size after you download it.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 22, 2010)

I get CRC errors from too high of a CPU clock when I do benching runs with PC mark, I believe the registers in use occasionally bomb out.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

mmm, if the drive works fine in another pC - its obviously the PC at fault and not the drive.


----------



## skinnyq (Feb 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> mmm, if the drive works fine in another pC - its obviously the PC at fault and not the drive.


yeah but if its not the RAM, which I tested using MEMTEST for 10 hours, what else could it be?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

skinnyq said:


> yeah but if its not the RAM, which I tested using MEMTEST for 10 hours, what else could it be?



sata controller, north/southbridge... theres lots of things.


----------



## skinnyq (Feb 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sata controller, north/southbridge... theres lots of things.


can I test for any of it?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

skinnyq said:


> can I test for any of it?



not really. you can try it in another PC, and if it works there you can pretty much narrow it down to the motherboard or PSU.


----------



## hmp (Mar 12, 2010)

skinnyq said:


> Hi guys,
> I have in my possession a HD103UJ hard disk and for some reason I'm getting a lot of CRC errors when extracting rars, installing games and so on.
> These errors do not seem to appear on another system.
> I have formatted my PC 2 times now, ran MEMTEST for 10 hours and found nothing, ran ESTOOL to test the drives and it passed every test.
> I don't know what could be wrong!



I did have a similar problem on one of my PC. On Other system, the same installation package did not produce any crc error. On a specific system with ASUS motherboard, the crc error was persistent. So I went to ASUS website, downloaded the BIOS and the utility for writing the BIOS and upgraded my system. I never had another crc error with that machine again.

Warning! This is a very dangerous procedure. If the upgrading is incomplete, the BIOS eprom will become useless and you need a special eprom writing-device to rectify the complication. So you do also need an UPS.

Hope this is educational.


----------



## skinnyq (Mar 20, 2010)

I have already updated my bios.
Downloading large iso's - corrupt.
Downloading large number of rar's/zip's - CRC.
Downloading games from Steam - works...
Moving files from different drives - works...
what the hell...


----------

